# What is safety-critical software?



## rigoletto@ (Feb 17, 2019)

Good presentation made by «Jean-Pierre Rosen», FOSDEM 2019.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 17, 2019)

I think weapons elevators are safety critical.








						The Virginian-Pilot
					






					pilotonline.com


----------



## Crivens (Feb 18, 2019)

When using ISO26262 as a measure, your fuel gauge in your car is safety critical.  Been there, done the evaluation.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 19, 2019)

The carrier 'W' Division went away in the mid-90's with most fleet deployed nukes except the Tridents on Boomers.


			https://fas.org/blogs/security/2016/02/nuclear-weapons-at-sea/
		

Would the Navy use electro-magnetic elevators for the specials? That's the safety critical software question I wonder.


----------

